# üç adam biliyor/biliyorlar - [Grammar]



## Arabus

Hello,

Is it:

_üç adam biliyor_ or _üç adam biliyorlar_

_üç adam vardır_ or _üç adam varlar_

_üç adam evde değildir_ or _üç adam evde değiller_

I know these are silly questions but I appreciate the help.

Thanks,


----------



## macrotis

Üç adam biliyor. Üçü de biliyor. Adamlar işi biliyor. Ali ve Veli bilmiyor, diğerleri biliyor.
Üç adam var. Birçok adam var. Adamlar var, kadınlar var, çocuklar yok.
Üç adam evde değil. Adamlar evde değil. Ali, Veli, Selami evde değil, diğerleri evde.


----------



## maviliazman

Could you please add English translations or what you've wanted to say for the first two?
_
Üç adam evde değildir.
__Üç adam evde değiller_.
_Üç adam evde değil._
I don't see much difference among three of them. Only the first one may be used to convey supposition, guess.


----------



## Arabus

_üç adam biliyor_ or _üç adam biliyorlar_ (three men know (something))

_üç adam vardır_ or _üç adam varlar_ (there are three men)


----------



## Arabus

macrotis said:


> Üç adam biliyor. Üçü de biliyor. Adamlar işi biliyor. Ali ve Veli bilmiyor, diğerleri biliyor.
> Üç adam var. Birçok adam var. Adamlar var, kadınlar var, çocuklar yok.
> Üç adam evde değil. Adamlar evde değil. Ali, Veli, Selami evde değil, diğerleri evde.



Thanks, but when do we use _biliyorlar_, _varlar_, and _değiller_?


----------



## Rallino

I don't think we ever use "varlar".

The plural suffix for 3rd person plural, it's optional, some people use it everywhere, some people never use it.

In my point of view, the correct way is to use "ler/lar" with verbs only. Not with adjectives or ardverbs.

I always say: "onlar biliyorlar" but "onlar zengin". Because "zengin" isn't a verb. Therefore, I also find it incorrect to say "varlar" and "değiller", as these aren't verbs either.


----------



## maviliazman

Arabus said:


> Thanks, but when do we use _biliyorlar_, _varlar_, and _değiller_?



- Without subjects/subject pronouns - you  must use

- With subjects/subject pronouns - you can use if you want to (Sometimes they might sound not incorrect but redundant. Often it is OK to use singular.)


----------



## Eline0909

Use of _varlar_:

Her zaman senin yanında varlar=They are always there to support you/beside you

1. Her zaman senin yanında= he/she is always there to support you/beside you

2. Tahminen beş kişi varlar/varlardı =approximately they are/were 5 people


The difference between: 

_1. üç adam var: There are 3 men (it means also they are 3 men)_

_but_

_2. üç adam varlar: I suppose (approximately) there are 3 men (also they are 3 men). _


1. senin bildiğin gibi değil: It is not the way you think (for example a subject) 

2. senin bildiğin gibi değiller: they are not the way you think
(for example they are more/less generous or nice or mean and so on)

3. Burda değil= he/she/it is not here

4. Burda değiller= they are not here 

5. Alman değil= he/she is not German

6. Alman değiller= They are not German

7. Sorun değil= there is no problem (also nothing to worry about)

8. Sorun değiller= They do not cause problems (actually, they are no problems)

9. Bizden değil= He/she is not from us (in the sence, he is not of our opinion but also in the sence that he is not from our team or group)

10. Bizden değiller= they are not from us ((in the sence, they are not of our opinion but also in the sence that they are not from our team or group)


----------



## Eline0909

_üç adam biliyor_ or _üç adam biliyorlar_

The answer is:

_(O) üç adam biliyor= he/she knows 3 men_

_(Onlar) üç adam biliyorlar= they know 3 men_

_And also another interesting exemple:_

_Who knows the answers?_
_3 men know the answers_

so in Turkish it would be:

Cevapları kim biliyor?
3 adam biliyor


----------



## Arabus

Thank you. This is very helpful.


----------



## Eline0909

The difference between

3 kişi varlar*dı*= They *were* approximately 3 people (lit. persons)

and

3 kişi vardırlar= 3 kişi varlar= There are approximately  3 people (lit. persons)

and

3 kişi var= There are 3 people (lit. persons) 

Attention! When you start the sentence with 3 adam vardır= there are 3 men
You implicitly give the sign of telling some more about this 3 men, since _var _ends with _dır._

_3 adam _var_dır_. Onlar her zaman koşarlar= there are 3 men. They always run

Orda bir okul var_dır_. Duvarlari mavidir= There is a school there. Its walls are blue.



Your own exemple:

_üç adam evde değildir=__üç adam evde değiller= üç adam evde değil= 3 men are not at home_


----------

